
Show HN: Easy Password Validations for Python - tbking
https://github.com/tarunbatra/password-validator-python
======
tbking
The purpose of this library is for the developers be able to easily and
confidently define password rules for their application. I know rules which
try to limit a password's length or impose other non-scientific restrictions
are not good for security, but the library doesn't judge.

